# Advice on processor



## graeme01

Just wanted to know your thoughts on the quality of this processor and what it can handle. Its in a cheap unit i want to buy to use at uni instead of constantly using my laptop. 

Intel Pentium Dual Core E5800 Processor 3.2Ghz

Will it handle solidowrks?

any information would be much appreciated


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Solidworks should work okay with a Pentium Dual Core E5800.  Make sure you have at least 2 gigabytes of RAM.


----------

